# Email mit Anhang über mailto:. versenden



## Kracky (18. Okt 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe da ein kleines Problem. :cry: 
Ich möchte von meiner Anwendung heraus ein Email-Fenster öffnen, in dem schon der Empfänger, der Betreff, ein kurzer Text und ein Anhang eingefügt wird.
Den Code dazu habe ich schon geschrieben:


```
public class outlook {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		try {
			Runtime.getRuntime().exec("rundll32 url.dll,FileProtocolHandler " +
					"mailto:name@blabla.com&" +
					"subject=Betreff&" +
					"body=Ich%20Bin%20Der%20Text&" +
					"attachment=\"C:\\text.doc\"");
		} catch (IOException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
}
```

Das Programm läuft fehlerfrei, jedoch wird nicht bei jedem, der dieses Programm ausführt, ein Anhang eingefügt.
Die erste Vermutung war, dass es an den unterschiedlichen Betriebssystemen liegt, dies war jedoch leider nicht der Fall.

Ich wäre euch echt dankbar, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, dieses Problem zu beheben, bzw. mir einen anderen Weg zeigt Emails mit Anhang zu versenden.

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Okt 2004)

Nunja, das ist Betriebssystemabhängig, wie du es machst, die dll gibt es vielleicht nicht auf alle Windows-Systemen, und schon gar nicht plattformübergreifend auf Linux oä.


----------



## Kracky (19. Okt 2004)

Die Anwendung soll nur auf Windows-Systemen laufen.
Die dll war auch immer vorhanden, nur der Anhang wurde nicht immer an die Mail angehängt.

Gibt es nicht noch eine weitere Möglichkeit, außer so und über SMTP-Emails zu versenden? :?:


----------



## inflamer (19. Okt 2004)

jo, gibt es und zwar mithilfe der packages javax.mail und javax.activation

diese packages sind im j2ee drin enthalten, die gibts auch als separate jar-dateien für j2se,
musst mal bei sun suchen.


----------



## Kracky (19. Okt 2004)

Damit habe ich es auch schon versucht, aber ich konnte das lediglich mit SMTP realisieren, und das wollte ich ja nicht.
Habe auch kein Beispiel ohne SMTP gefunden.
Wenn du eins hast oder findest,
wäre ich dir sehr dankbar, wenn ich das irgendwie bekommen könnte...


----------



## Illuvatar (19. Okt 2004)

Wenn du willst, kann ich dir n paar Klassen geben, die SMTP können, aber die können noch keine Anhänge, die will ich aber auch bald möglich machen.


----------



## Kracky (20. Okt 2004)

Vielen Dank!
Aber ich brauche Klassen die *ohne* SMTP arbeiten.
Ich glaube das geht einfach gar nicht...


----------



## dark_red (20. Okt 2004)

wie soll man denn ohne smtp mails versenden können?   ???:L


----------



## Stefan1200 (20. Okt 2004)

Ich vermute mal, es liegt einfach daran, das nicht jede E-Mail Applikation in der Lage ist, per mailto: auch Anhänge zu interpretieren. Viele alte Programme haben damals ja schon mit body= Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Kracky (20. Okt 2004)

Okay, war blöd formuliert...
Das Problem liegt darin, dass man ne statische IP-Adresse braucht, dies aber leider nicht möglich ist,
deswegen kann die Verbindung zum SMTP-Host nicht aufgebaut werden.
Meine Idee war, dass mit "Mailto:" zu umgehen, aber das funktioniert leider ja auch nicht,
und jetzt sind mir leider die Ideen ausgegangen


----------



## Warlock (12. Jan 2005)

geht das in irgendeiner weise OHNE SMTP ?? - ich brauche nur ein tool das aus einer datenbank enthaltene Daten mit einigen anhabg automatisch versendet, ohne das es der Anwender mitbekommt...

wäre dankbar für jeden tipp !!!


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Jan 2005)

einen eigenen Mailserver mitrein-würgen -> James, vielleicht gibts davon eine Standalone Version

oder gleich  jakarta commons net

http://wiki.apache.org/jakarta-commons/Net/FrequentlyAskedQuestions


----------

